# Dubai hospitals



## LozMo (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience in a Dubai ER or hospital as a patient/relative? I can't find any blogs or forum posts about what it may be like to be a nurse in Dubai! Ahh well any info is good


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

My mom-in-law is diabetist so we have a big experience with Dubai hospitals... All of them are missing a good nurse for sure. If you are the one, pack your staff and come!!! )))


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think there are plenty of opportunities for good nurses. There are few new hospitals opening up in the Jebel Ali area of Dubai and you could possibly look into those. You can also check Dubai Healthcare City. I'm not an expert when it comes to this, but I believe you will need to get a licence from the Department of Health before you can work as a nurse anywhere in this country.
As someone who has visited the Medcare Hospital several times, I can tell you that the quality of service has dwindled considerably in the last couple of years, considering how much they charge for each visit. The nurses seem to be overworked and underpaid and I think this is the general trend in the city.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya LozMo, nurses here tend to be Indian or Phillipina (and very good they are too) so the hospitals may not be prepared to pay a salary that you consider acceptable. A sad fact of life in the region is that your race can determine your salary (to some extent) and the renumerance they'll expect you to require may well be above their budget.

That being said there are European and Australian nurses so there's no harm in looking.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## LozMo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks very much to all who replied, I guess I'm going to see the conditions for myself when my 2 year post registration point comes up in March then I can apply for a licence to work in Dubai.

I'm already underpaid and overworked! I think that goes without saying being a nurse, but then I knew that when I entered the profession  I hope I'm a good nurse, I definately work hard. I will definately look into Dubai Healthcare City, it is encouraging that there are already Aus and European nurses in UAE, not liking unfairness over pay due to race though, as I work in a mulitcultural team now and we all get paid the same according to experience.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a good experience in Wellcare hospital in Garhoud, also spinal hospital in Jumeriah if that helps!


----------



## LozMo (Apr 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I had a good experience in Wellcare hospital in Garhoud, also spinal hospital in Jumeriah if that helps!


ooh what happened to you? Thanks will jot them down too. Happy St George's day.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LozMo said:


> ooh what happened to you? Thanks will jot them down too. Happy St George's day.


I had a bit of an altercation with a dune in the desert and broke my neck in 9 places - not the best of days!


----------



## LozMo (Apr 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I had a bit of an altercation with a dune in the desert and broke my neck in 9 places - not the best of days!


Crikey, I hope you were spinal boarded with neck collar and tape! (I work in A&E) glad you said you had a good experience, well if you know what I mean.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LozMo said:


> Crikey, I hope you were spinal boarded with neck collar and tape! (I work in A&E) glad you said you had a good experience, well if you know what I mean.


I wish, they (paramedics) bundled me onto a stretcher and then nearly tipped it over while going iton Al Ain hospital - things got better from there on in though!


----------

